# Wiring help needed for '95 Pathfinder



## Guest (Feb 28, 2003)

I just bought a '95 Pathfinder, and the audio system was ripped out by the previous owner. I just bought a JVC KD-SX980 CD Deck, and the wiring harness, and antenna adaptor. 
I connected the wiring harness to the existing wiring, and I get power, but no sound. 

Is there a factory Amp in these cars? Is there something else I should be doing? I checked the fuses, and they're all OK. 

Any suggestions? Maybe someone has a wiring diagram?

Thanks.


----------



## 200sxpower (Jun 4, 2002)

did the previous owner leave the speakers in there? double check. also... if they're in there... did he rewire them? for example... i rewired my speakers to a higher gauge wire directly to the amp... double check everything...

good luck
scott


----------



## 200sxpower (Jun 4, 2002)

.


----------

